# FS: Rossignol B4 and Rossignol R11 Mutix



## snowmonster (Jul 21, 2013)

Time to start disposing the quiver. Boston area pick-up preferred. I'm giving AZers first dibs before I list on other sites. Both skis in excellent condition. I hand tune and wax them myself. Stored in my apartment. PM me for offers and questions.

1. 168 Rossignol B4 (122-94-112), mounted with bindings. Good for soft snow and tree-skiing. Would be a good backcountry ski. -- *SOLD*



2. 165 Rossignol R11 Mutix (118-70-102), mounted with bindings and long and short radius arms (long arms make it ski like a GS type ski and short arms make it a slalom ski). Kit for arms with carry-case complete and included. Good frontside carver. -- *SOLD
*


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 25, 2013)

Bump for price drop.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Bump for price drop.



Would you take a trade for very nice sheets and or throw worth like$400 iis, I can send you PM with link to stuff if you think about it.
Unopened and not used.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow no takers?  I can vouch that Snowmonster babies his skis.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Would you take a trade for very nice sheets and or throw worth like$400 iis, I can send you PM with link to stuff if you think about it.
> Unopened and not used.



Thanks, Scotty, but I need to travel light.



thetrailboss said:


> Wow no takers?  I can vouch that Snowmonster babies his skis.



Thanks, TB. Except for the dust on the carrying case on the R11, these actually look brand-new.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2013)

Wish these went up for sale before I bought the Motives a few months ago...


----------



## Abubob (Jul 27, 2013)

I might be interested. I've already sent a PM


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I might be interested. I've already sent a PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



IF not my cousin migth be interested to.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Scotty. Thanks for the note. Unless the deal falls through, these are sold.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on closing the deal (well, almost).


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

^ I'm selling it to an Alpinezoner so, as far as I am concerned, I'm keeping it within the family. Share the love forward. I'd rather that these skis go to someone who will use them well. May his ski tracks be always powder-filled, brother!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ I'm selling it to an Alpinezoner so, as far as I am concerned, I'm keeping it within the family. Share the love forward. I'd rather that these skis go to someone who will use them well. May his ski tracks be always powder-filled, brother!



Exactly enjoy many powder days on them.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> This thread makes me sad.



+ 1,000.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> This thread makes me sad.



You will be missed, such great fourm with you, we will never have another Snowmonster.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You will be missed, such great fourm with you, we will never have another Snowmonster.



I could not have said it better.  A wonderful moment of lucidity from Scotty!  :wink:


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I'll still be around here on these boards. It'll be like I never left. Of course, don't be surprised to see me posting here at odd hours because of the time difference. 

By the way, I have boxes of Ski, Skiing and Powder magazine from 2006 to 2012. If anybody wants this treasure trove of information, let me know. It's yours. Otherwise, these are heading to the dumpster.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 16, 2013)

So, abubob finally picked up the ski from my house. I'm glad that these sticks have found a new home with a fellow Alpinezoner. Keep the stoke alive!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2013)

If you still have those mags, let me know.....


----------



## Abubob (Aug 16, 2013)

Now I'm REALLY antsy!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 16, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> If you still have those mags, let me know.....


Yes, do you want them? Trail maps too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Yes, do you want them? Trail maps too.



:lol:  

Let me get back to you.


----------

